# Fall Turkey Hunt Applications Available



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

IMMEDIATE RELEASE 24 JUNE 05 Contact: Al Stewart 517-373-1263 Mary Dettloff 517-373-3014 Fall Turkey Hunt Applications Available The Michigan Department of Natural Resources reminds fall turkey hunters that July 1 through August 1 is the application period for a 2005 Michigan fall turkey hunting license. Wild turkey hunting in the fall enables wildlife managers to stabilize or reduce wild turkey numbers in certain areas of the state to meet local goals based on habitat conditions and public attitudes. "A total of 52,900 licenses are available through a lottery for the fall turkey hunting season." said Al Stewart, DNR Upland Game Bird Specialist. Hunters are allowed to harvest one bird of either sex during the fall season. Last fall, hunters spent 86,492 days afield pursuing turkeys, harvesting 5,083 birds. Hunters may apply for a turkey hunting license at any authorized license dealer, at DNR Operations Service Centers, or via the Internet at www.michigan.gov/dnr. There is a $4.00 nonrefundable application fee that must be paid at the time of application and does not include the cost of the license. During the application process, it is important that hunters verify their customer ID (Michigan Driver License, DNR Sportcard, or state of Michigan ID card) numbers. An incorrect customer ID number will cause individuals to become ineligible for a license. When applying online at the DNR E-License system, hunters may use MasterCard and VISA to charge their purchase, and applications can be purchased through e-license 24 hours a day during the application period. All applicants, except those who applied online, will be mailed a postcard by August 29. Drawing results will be posted August 22 at www.michigan.gov/dnr. If any licenses remain after the drawing, unsuccessful applicants may purchase one leftover license in person at any license dealer on a first-come, first-serve basis for a one-week period beginning September 12 at 10 a.m. (EDT). Any licenses that remain as of September 19 at 10 a.m. (EDT) will be available for purchase over the counter by any hunter, including individuals who did not apply for a fall wild turkey license. These licenses will be sold until the quota is met. If hunters encounter problems with their fall wild turkey application, purchasing a license, or if they have not received a notification card or located their name online by August 29, 2005, they can obtain assistance by calling (517) 373-3904 weekdays between 9 a.m. and 4 p.m. The Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the State's natural resources for current and future generations.You are receiving this information because you voluntarily provided the DNR with your Web address while purchasing your hunting/fishing license online. If you would like your name removed from this mailing list, please click here: [email protected].Thank youMDNR E-Licensewww.michigan.gov/dnr


----------

